# Isshinryu Hall of Fame



## scottie (Jul 8, 2011)

Is anyone going to be attending the Isshinryu Hall of Fame. I am still trying to decide.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 8, 2011)

scottie said:


> Is anyone going to be attending the Isshinryu Hall of Fame. I am still trying to decide.



Yes, I am planning to be there for the Tournament.  I can't spend the time or money necessary to be there for the entire event.  Let me know if you're going and I'll try to make sure I look you up and say 'hey'.


----------



## scottie (Jul 8, 2011)

That's cool. I will be there. I will be competing in kata and fighting and I will have a student fighting.  I would not spend my money for anything else unless my Sensei was being inducted and that did not happen. lol. Will your group be spending time with Grand Master Mitchum after the event?


----------

